# Common Failures Directv Tivo



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I found this posted on CCScorp's site It may be of interest. 
Common failures of the Direct TV Tivo with most likely fault:

Problem: When powered, unit sticks at "Welcome...Powering Up"

Cause: Hard Drive is bad or corrupted

Problem: When powered, unit sticks at "Almost there..."

Cause: Modem is Blown

Problem: When powered, unit Cycles between the above two screens and appears to reboot.

Cause: Power Supply not correctly supplying 3.3 Volts to the Main Circuit Bd.

Modem Problems: All phone in house dead until the unit is unplugged, the unit "answers" the phone before it rings, Cannot make a test call regardless of options set.

Tuner Problems: One or Both Tuners will not get Picture, One tuner gets Odd Transponders on signal level screen but not evens (or visa versa)

Problem: Breaking up or Tiling of Picture especially on replay of recorded programs

Cause: Can be a tuner problem or a slow hard drive, but often times due to hard drive needing to be cleaned up. This can be a simple matter of deleting some recorded programs to let TiVo get some "breathing room" A total system reset is advised prior to sending for repairs. Also, a hard drive that is constantly run at capacity will often times cause menus to appear sluggish or sticky." 

This may answer some questions.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

So what if your unit is cycles between "welcome powering up", "Almost There", and a severe error has occurred please wait 3-4 hours while we attempt to correct. It stays on the GSOD for about five minutes then starts the cycle over again. I am going to run drive diagnostics tonight when I get home, I also ordered a new power supply in case that is the problem. This is a Sony SAT T60.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Suggest you send a Private Email to chuckg. He knows a lot about fixing power supplies or so it seams to me.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

wedgecon said:


> So what if your unit is cycles between "welcome powering up", "Almost There", and a severe error has occurred please wait 3-4 hours while we attempt to correct. It stays on the GSOD for about five minutes then starts the cycle over again. I am going to run drive diagnostics tonight when I get home, I also ordered a new power supply in case that is the problem. This is a Sony SAT T60.


Most likely, the problem is a bad hard drive; running Seatools (available on the Seagate web site) will help you to make that determination, definitively.


----------



## KDR6 (Jan 11, 2002)

rbtravis said:


> Tuner Problems: One or Both Tuners will not get Picture, One tuner gets Odd Transponders on signal level screen but not evens (or visa versa)
> 
> Problem: Breaking up or Tiling of Picture especially on replay of recorded programs
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I just had the technicians at my house to check out this exact problem, they told me the tuner was bad and I should call and get an R15. I came here to check out the deal on the R15s and was getting pretty depressed, then saw your post, deleted a bunch of shows and everything is good again


----------

